

Show HN: A better way to share your favorite programming resources - cjstewart88
http://www.coderheya.com/

======
mnicole
Just some thoughts --

This is perfect for people just starting out or looking to gain more knowledge
in their respective interest, but it expects the user to put the time and
effort into delving into the articles before realizing they may not be suited
to them. The two things that mean the most to me as someone overwhelmed by
where to start first are the smallest on the page (the stars and views). At
the same time, these are subjective ways of determining the worth of the
resource.

There was a similar service to this a few months ago for just front-end
resources and my reply to them can be applied here; I want to know what the
person found so great about it and what I can expect, rather than just knowing
it was submitted and people with varying degrees of experience starred it.

1) Why did the submitter enjoy this link/how did it differ from other
resources on the same topic that made it worth bookmarking?

2) What experience level is this resource expecting?

3) What type of resource is this about (front-end, backend, design, version
control)? You have tags, but Sass and CSS could be in the same overarching
category.

Just some general context to the links, so that when I see "Getting Real"
under "General Programming", I'm not having to figure out what that even
means.

~~~
cjstewart88
I've thought about your concerns and think a quick way to add some context
would be to add user reviews and have them viewable via a dialog or something
quick the user can get to.

I've also thought about adding a secondary type of tag for experience level,
so if an advanced rubist is browsing around they would know the difference
between a beginner book and an advanced book.

Thanks for taking the time to give me your feedback :)

------
lsiebert
I'd give greater indication that the actual titles are clickable visually,
perhaps with some sort of shading/shadow and I'd figure out some way to
indicate that the tags are tags, even if it's a simple "tags: "

~~~
cjstewart88
Thanks for the feedback, I'll keep working on the UI and see if I can make
things as clear as possible.

------
keyboardP
Great idea, I like it! Just one thing, you need to escape the "#" for the C#
tag in the URL (C%23). The browser ignores the "#" and so it returns the
result for just "C".

~~~
cjstewart88
Ah, thanks for pointing that out!

~~~
keyboardP
No problem :)

------
jakub_g
On the left hand side there are stars. On the right hand side, there are stars
and eyes. What's the meaning of the latter?

~~~
prxi
left hand stars are ones you've starred.

Right hand stars are total number of times a link has been starred.

Eyes = click throughs?

~~~
cjstewart88
Yup, that's exactly right!

~~~
jakub_g
I should have looked up in Firebug before asking ;) Anyway a `title` to be
displayed on hover won't hurt ;)

------
jakswa
I think the web needs a user-driven repository of "how to learn X"
submissions, so this could be good!

------
prxi
Cool idea!

I'd love to be able to sort by most starred and/or most viewed, however. :)

~~~
cjstewart88
My goal is simplicity, but I wouldn't mind bringing in features like that to
help users narrow down their results and get right to the good stuff. Thanks
for the feedback :)

